
Simformer.com – business simulations for training and education - sergomen
http://Simformer.com
======
sergomen
[http://www.slideshare.net/SergeyMenshikov1/unique-
elearning-...](http://www.slideshare.net/SergeyMenshikov1/unique-elearning-
statrtup-simformer-short-presentation-of-project)

